# Son married his mother



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

No, not literally.
Our son was married last year. His wife is very similar in looks & behaviour to me. We are both shortish, chubby, red heads. Her hair is curly to my wavy & we both have green/grey eyes. We did check & she is not a long lost relative!
Personality wise, she is a bit more outgoing & louder than I am, but we both stress about the same things and in the same way. 

I am wondering how common it is for someone to marry a person like their parent/s. Not just the bad things, like abuse or alcohol, but other traits as well.


----------



## somethingelse (Jun 20, 2012)

don't a lot of men usually marry women that have similar personality traits as their mother? I'm not sure about looks...but personality I would think


----------



## HereWithoutYou (Jul 26, 2012)

Well I've heard that girls tend to date people that are like their fathers...I'm sure it could go both ways!


----------



## curlysue321 (Jul 30, 2012)

My son is getting married and he admits his fiance is a lot like me. Can you imagine there are two women out there who don't shop.


----------



## heartsdelight (Apr 2, 2012)

my MIL is a social worker too. so are two of my husband's brothers' wives. we both have depression and adhd as well.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mummy issues... My partner isn't that physically similar to my mother but there are some personality traits i find really important that are the same. I believe that this is very common.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

My MIL and I look very much alike and act alike. It's scary... :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

And on that note - my husband is also similar to my real dad - not in looks (at all)! But in personality. 

I wonder what the psychology is behind it??
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tikii (Jun 21, 2012)

I am a lot like my MIL. We have very little physically in common other than both being overweight.

We are both hot headed, fiesty, loud, opinionated and totally commited to family and our husbands. We are both strong women, married to very passive men...lol


----------

